
US Customs doubles down on OnePlus Buds seizure, citing Apple trademark - srathi
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/09/14/us-customs-doubles-down-on-oneplus-buds-seizure-says-they-violate-apple-trademark/
======
hourislate
They will never admit they made a mistake and move on. It's insane.

It's not much different if they were to seize all mobile phones coming into
the USA because they look like iPhone's, you know...rectangular with
screens...

------
mumblerino
Looking at the images, that don’t even look _that_ similar. They’re obviously
trying to save face.

~~~
avmich
I wonder about this phrase -

> Far more blatant AirPods knockoffs are readily available on Amazon.

Does it imply this OnePlus buds are far less blatant AirPods knockoffs? But
still "blatant AirPods knockoffs"? And so, it's like arguing with a highway
patrol officer, "No sir, that one other car was driving much faster than I,
why didn't you stop them first?"

I guess that's an unfortunate choice of words.

